
Breaking Dead by Daylight without process interaction - RealityVoid
https://secret.club/2020/04/15/dead-by-daylight.html
======
KingMachiavelli
And all this time the presence of EasyAntiCheat has hindered how much I play
the game; DBD would otherwise run fine under Wine/Proton yet because of EAC I
have to load up my windows VM, switch my GPU from Linux to Windows, etc.

But essentially any anti cheat can be defeated because it's still all client
side validation. The only effective anti cheat is detecting player patterns
which typically ends up needing human reviewers (see CSGO Overwatch system).

